# It's leftover night with help from the SV



## shyzabrau (Jun 4, 2017)

After brewing a batch of beer and getting in an hour of swimming, I didn't feel like putting too much effort into cooking, so I dug out some leftovers - and modified some of the sides using leftovers from various smokes...

In this thread, I smoked, sous vide, and broiled a flat iron steak. We only ate half of it and I vacuum-sealed the other half. Tonight, I just put the frozen steak directly in the sous vide bath at 135.

I sauteed some mushrooms and then added some smoky bag juices left over from the eye of round made in the above link, as well as the bag juices from the flat iron steak.

I reheated the smoked beans from yesterday's cook.

This last one is a bit of a stretch, but anyway... I dressed the peas with olive oil that preserved the extra roasted garlic from the chicken/sage sausage. I used the remainder of the roasted garlic in the paprika sausage, but saved the olive oil (which has a lovely roasted garlic flavor).

Here's dinner...













IMG_1811.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 4, 2017






The flat iron steak was less juicy than it was in the original cook, but still very good.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks like a tasty meal!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 12, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> Looks like a tasty meal!


Thank you, sir!


----------

